# Traditional Track Power Also?



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if you DCC guys also are able to run traditional DC track power locos. I don't mean at the same time. If so, does it mean you just disconnect your DCC power supply and hook up a standard DC power supply? Just wondering.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, Most decoders are dual purpose. DC/DCC


J.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes Tommy, just swap power, I have my power districts connected with double bananas and just unplug a district and plug to DC supply... 

As Jethro says, you can also do the reverse, run DCC locos on DC layouts. 










Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

With our So Cal weather getting better (finally) I'm hoping to travel to a few other layouts. Greg your layout came to mnd. So I know my battery engines can run at the same time but with my DC all you have do is switch power supply, flick a switch and your DCC engines can run with my DC engines?

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whups, just saw that! spell checker! I unplug from the stack and have a banana on my MRC power pack


----------

